# A Parasite Culture



## Flanders (Jan 31, 2017)

*I missed this one earlier this month:*

A group of liberal Hollywood celebrities are threatening a “massive, all-round Hollywood strike” unless Donald Trump resigns. Describing Hollywood as “the base of the entire modern American culture“, the group also claims to be speaking on behalf of “all of humanity.”

   “It’s about time people understood that we’re the ones with the power and that the president is there to serve us, not the other way around“, a spokesperson for the group told The New York Times.​
*Notice that the spokesperson said “. . . we’re the ones with the power . . .” meaning Hollywood’s governing philosophy is the power.*

*Question: Where was Hollywood's freakazoid philosophy when this country was becoming the greatest country in the world? Answer: Nowhere in sight before they began destroying the country with tax dollars.

Only very sick people can truly believe the parasite class is this country’s culture: * 

. . . the people in the movie industry are a subculture irrespective of the amount of coverage they get on television. Much of that coverage is bought and paid for with tax deductible advertising dollars. Before the end of this century the only people who even know, or care, about movies will be a few historians.

Speaking In A Broom Closet​
*What a wonderful strike it would be led by wealthy parasites afraid of being driven away from the public trough. Americans can cross the picket line before the big walkout begins by staying home, or simply cheering when President Trump breaks the strike with the stroke of a pen. Sign an EO that eliminates every movie industry subsidy and favorable tax breaks for movie producers. That would require Hollywood parasites to live on the money ticket sales bring in when movie theaters close all over the country because not enough movies are made with private funding if any. Living without tax dollars is the philosophy they strike against. 

Naturally, Hollywood Lefties dredged up their favorite philosophical claim to the moral high ground: * 

“No! In the Name of Humanity We Refuse to Accept a Fascist America!” reads a full-page ad placed in the New York Times on Wednesday by the group Refuse Racism.​
*The truth is:*

American Communists still get milage out of their most successful lie: Communism is good because Fascism is bad.

*XXXXX*​
   Today’s Democrats label everyone a Fascist who attacks any part of their political agenda. Oppose socialized medicine and you a Fascist. Secure our borders and you are Fascist. Abolish any welfare state program and you are a Fascist. Speak out against infanticide and you are a Fascist. Withdraw from the United Nations and you are a Fascist. Demand Voter ID laws and you are a Fascist. The list is endless.  

Hillary Lost Bowel Control​
*This final excerpt is the sickest philosophical argument of all: *

“So, in effect, it’s not us that are going to force Donald Trump to resign his office; it’s the people of America who are going to make him do it, because the God’s honest truth is – without Hollywood, there is no America. It’s like trying to run Nazi Germany without Hitler at the forefront – it just becomes pointless,” the spokesperson concluded.​
Celebrities Call For ‘Total Hollywood Strike’ Until Trump Resigns
           Posted on January 9, 2017 by Baxter Dmitry

Celebrities Call For ‘Total Hollywood Strike’ Until Trump Resigns​
*Yeah, right! Those same Hollywood douche bags who want Trump to resign because he is not a Socialist would scream bloody murder if the people threw out Stalin, or Mao, or Castro, or Kim Jong-un.  

Finally, the country and the misnamed entertainment industry have been on downward parallel tracks for at least six decades. It was Hollywood parasites and liberalism’s garbage they produced that did more harm as did this country’s foreign enemies to create the mess President Trump wants to clean up. 

Bottom line: Hollywood parasites want more of the mess they created. *


----------



## The Great Goose (Jan 31, 2017)

I've waited for years for a movie to come out. A month? Yep no worries, I can wait a month


----------



## Flanders (Jan 31, 2017)

The Spruce Goose said:


> I've waited for years for a movie to come out. A month? Yep no worries, I can wait a month


*To The Spruce Goose: Welcome aboard. 

I do not know about you, but I have not been to a movie theater in over forty years. *


----------



## The Great Goose (Jan 31, 2017)

Flanders said:


> The Spruce Goose said:
> 
> 
> > I've waited for years for a movie to come out. A month? Yep no worries, I can wait a month
> ...


Ah me neither. I don't care if they never make another movie. 

Its me The Great Goose!


----------



## Flanders (Jan 31, 2017)

The Spruce Goose said:


> Its me The Great Goose!


*To The Goose: Okay*


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Jan 31, 2017)

Megalomania level Ten achieved!!!


----------



## Flanders (Feb 4, 2017)

Flanders said:


> I have not been to a movie theater in over forty years.


​
*Many movie theaters in the Orient had restaurants in movie theaters. I recall watching the chariot race in Ben Hur several times in a theater in Singapore. The people I was with sat through the entire movie twice. I did not care for the movie to begin with; so I retired to the bar leaving instructions to call me just before the big race came on. By the time we left the theater I was starched.

I have no intention of going to a theater in this country just to buy a beer:* 

*VIDEO  ▼*

Movie theaters installing bars to boost profits


----------



## Flanders (Feb 11, 2017)

*UPDATE*​


Flanders said:


> American Communists still get milage out of their most successful lie: Communism is good because Fascism is bad.


*Two must read: Winchester’s article and Payne’s book:*

If we’re going to bandy about the F-word – not that one, another one:  fascism – it behooves us to get a firm understanding of what the term means.  The corpus dealing with diverse facets of fascism in general and National Socialism in particular is too large and diverse to encapsulate in a short essay.  There is, however, a book by an expert on the subject:  Stanley Payne’s, Fascism:  Comparison and Definition (1980).  Payne’s book is concise, is not suffused with Marxist or neo-Marxist cant, and does not suffer from political correctness run amok.  Payne is a Professor Emeritus of History at the University of Wisconsin – Madison, and is regarded as a major analyst of fascism.​
February 11, 2017
           It’s Time to Define Fascism
           By Richard Winchester

Articles: It’s Time to Define Fascism​


----------



## Flanders (Feb 16, 2017)

Flanders said:


> American Communists still get milage out of their most successful lie: Communism is good because Fascism is bad.


*Listen to Tucker Carlson demolish this parasite:* 

​
Meet Yvette Felarca. She’s a proud advocate of violent thuggery in the pursuit of shutting down speech that she deems unacceptable.  If she decides you fit her definition of a fascist - a word she very clearly doesn’t have a handle on - she is in favor of using any and all methods to silence you. If that means assault, rioting, and vandalism, so be it.

   The irony is painfully obvious.​
Tucker takes on a proud, violent, Berkeley protester. It goes ...badly for her.
           By Robert Laurie
           February 15, 2017

Tucker takes on a proud, violent, Berkeley protester. It goes ...badly for her.​
*I wish Carlson would have reminded Felarca that she preaches her garbage with tax dollars everybody is forced to pay. I would like to ask her if she believes that everybody should pay for a religion not of their choice? If she does she has no business citing the First Amendment to justify her political cause with tax dollars.*


----------



## Flanders (Feb 22, 2017)

Flanders said:


> American Communists still get milage out of their most successful lie: Communism is good because Fascism is bad.


*Tucker Carlson’s latest dingbat guest is so far removed from Nazi Germany she astounded me. She is a carbon copy of those Hollywood fruitcakes who were born decades after Senator Joseph McCarthy died. Many of the fruits and nuts slander McCarthy as a good career move in the land of make-believe. Regardless of the motive they all recite the Fascism/McCarthy mantra because they truly believe they sound oh-so-intelligent:  *

​


----------



## PK1 (Mar 1, 2017)

Flanders said:


> *I have not been to a movie theater in over forty years. *


Some films you gotta see on a *BIG* screen.
You missed *Planet Earth *10 years ago on a BIG screen. One of my favs. First of several subsequent annual Earth Day films.
Now we have Planet Earth 2, but it's a series on Cable TV & discs -- not as awesome as on a really BIG screen with BIG realistic sound!

Regarding LaLa Land ... it may be an entertaining film (not seen it), but i'm glad Moonlight won Best Picture @ the Oscars.


----------



## MaryL (Mar 1, 2017)

Hollywood liberals do NOT represent anything more than popular pseudo intellectualism  and they have a platform. They haven't  EVER represented  America. They are play actors, entertainment, that's it. They have to get off that self righteous pedestal of theirs  and  realize that.


----------



## PK1 (Mar 1, 2017)

MaryL said:


> Hollywood liberals do NOT represent anything more than popular pseudo intellectualism  and they have a platform. They haven't  EVER represented  America. They are play actors, entertainment, that's it. They have to get off that self righteous pedestal of theirs  and  realize that.


EVERYONE has a right to their OPINION ... unless you're a fascist.

Unfortunately, MANY people in other countries believe Hollywood represents the *USA*, which does *not* represent the rest of America.


----------



## Ted Frazier (Jun 5, 2017)

Flanders said:


> *I missed this one earlier this month:*
> 
> A group of liberal Hollywood celebrities are threatening a “massive, all-round Hollywood strike” unless Donald Trump resigns. Describing Hollywood as “the base of the entire modern American culture“, the group also claims to be speaking on behalf of “all of humanity.”
> 
> ...


Debunked. You fell for a hoax and egg is on your face Hollywood Strike Hoax - FactCheck.org


----------



## Flanders (Jun 5, 2017)

Ted Frazier said:


> Debunked. You fell for a hoax and egg is on your face Hollywood Strike Hoax - FactCheck.org


*To Ted Frazier: Wipe the ostrich egg off your face. Factcheck.org was debunked years ago: *

Factcheck.org -- A Fraudulent "Fact Check" Site Funded By Biased Political Group
   Posted on 8/28/2012, 146 PM by bronxville

Factcheck.org -- A Fraudulent "Fact Check" Site Funded By Biased Political Group​


----------

